# Paddle Holster Help!???



## Sigung86 (Jul 7, 2006)

I have exhausted all the usual venues for insight and wisdom.  I am looking for a paddle holster for my Model 19 Smith & Wesson .357 with a 2 1/2 in barrel.  I recently ordered a fobus with the set up for a 4 inch barrel and suspect I can fill it with tissue so the gun sets right (tissue is a joke here).  Aand it would be very cool if it were available for a left handed draw.  If anyone knows of where I can get one... I would be greatly indebted.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 7, 2006)

Try here http://www.gunnersalley.com/product/H720

Paddle holster available in Lefthand.  Not sure on the different S&W models but they list J,K and L frames in different barrel sizes. Take a look at thier other holsters as well. They have great customer service, drop them a line and let them know what your looking for.


----------



## Grenadier (Jul 7, 2006)

Some options you may want to consider, if you're dead set on a paddle hoster.

Galco speed paddle holster

http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG3.asp?ProductID=2691&GunID=95

Do beware, though, that this uses 1 3/4" belt loops, and takes a bit of time to break in properly.  I'd strongly recommend something like Mitch Rosen's polysiloxane-based "Leather Lightning" to help speed along the break-in process.  

If you're willing to get away from the paddle-style holsters, I'll recommend one of my favorite choices for K-frame revolvers, the Milt Sparks PMK:

http://www.miltsparks.com/PMK.htm

That's what I was using when carrying a S&W 686 with the barrel chopped down to 2.5".  Do keep in mind, though, that Tony and co. hand-make each holster and it does take some time to get the order filled, but it's worth the wait.  Yes, they can make it for a lefty, too.


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 7, 2006)

Never much cared for paddle holsters myself. I guess if you have a need for easy-on/easy-off it would be ok. Just never like the way they felt and they don't retain as well as a good belt or IWB holster. An IWB with pull-the-dots might be another option if you need easy-on/easy-off and your needs are concealment.


----------



## Sigung86 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the input gang!  I have been looking and jaw dropped on the Milt Sparks PMK.  That one is a heartbreaker, much like my 99 FRC Vette. LOL!

What I like about the paddle holster is that they seem to hang in to my side tighter for concealment.  I'm kind of large, 6' and 260 pounds... It's kind of hard to find a holster that doesn't leave an unsightly large bulge, even under Hawaiian shirts.  LOL!

But you're right.  Don't care for the way they feel, but like the way they conceal.  From what I can see the PMK fills the bill.

Thanks again for the input and advise.

Dan


----------



## Drac (Jul 8, 2006)

Get ahold of a Galls cataloge..They offer alot of holsters..


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 8, 2006)

I think you'll like the Milt Sparks...I have one of their Summer Specials for my Glock and have been very happy with it.  They do great work.


----------

